# Arcadia Ceramic Lamp Holder and Bracket - Re-Connecting Wires?



## Light (May 30, 2007)

Just had one of these delivered, just about fitted it to my viv just got to the stage of re-connecting the wires. Now I'm no electrician so would anybody with this product be able to tell me the best/safest way to do it?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

What exactly unit do you have and what wires could be removed???

John


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

Hi, it s this model

Arcadia Ceramic Lampholder and Bracket - Light Fittings - Reptile Lighting - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

Not even sure if I've done it right, tried to follow the instructions. Got the fitting screwed in etc. I'm left with the actual ceramic bulb holder thing with a brown wire and a blue wire coming out the top of it then obviously the same 2 wires from the cable coming from the plug. Still got the insulating cap also


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Not really sure what you have done??

It's quite easy with the instructions, you undo the screw on the cable base to realise the cable from the lamp holder. Then press in the two plastic tabs inside the lamp holder which releases the insulating cap. Then there are two wires one blue and one brown. Unscrew the two grubscrews to release the wires. Feed them through your vent. Then put them back into the cable holders and screw up tight again. Click the cap back on and bobs your mothers brother.

Good luck

John


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

Me again! Ended up buying a replacement as I totally messed up the other one.
I'm up to pressing in the plastic tabs? I' probably being stupid but how do I do this? Nothing's happening the way I'm attempting it..


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Unscrew the black plastic grub screw that clamps the holder to the bar and move down the cable.

Making sure that the fitting is unplugged.. Get a flat blade screwdriver and press in the white tabs from the inside the lamp holder while pushing the white back plate off ofnthere lamp holder. This then exposes the cables that can be safely removed and then reinserted,

The tabs are made to be secure and will need a bit of force to get the to open.

In all my years you are only the second person to want to do it I must say:2thumb:

Good luck

John


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry for reviving an old thread, just done a quick search to find a bit of help. I must admit John Im using the same fitting and its frustrating the hell out of me. My problem is getting the bulb holder out of the way so that I can screw the fitting to the side of the viv. Ive undone the black grub screw thinking it would allow me to temporally lower the ceramic bulb holder. I thought it would be a simple case of screwing on the bracket then pulling it back up and tightening the grub screw. Ive no idea where the instructions are.

So if anyone knows how to get the bulb holder out of the way so you can fit the bracket please yell. Im cussing like a good un here and need the thing up and running asap. Domes on top of exos are so much simpler.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Not to worry. ..chewing gum holds it up well !!! Seriously, the bottom screw is easy but the top one was the problem. Ive managed to get it in on an angle. Not the neatest of jobs but it IS secure. I would still be interested in finding out how to move the holder away from the bracket as I will be doing another in a few weeks.


----------

